# Sendmail tries to send email every minute...



## hexabit (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

Here's what is in "/var/log/maillog":


```
Dec 14 21:27:00 x1 sendmail[64985]: nBEKR0vL064985: from=root, size=241, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200912142027.nBEKR0vL064985@XXX>, relay=root@localhost
Dec 14 21:27:00 x1 sendmail[64985]: nBEKR0vL064985: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30241,
 relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
Dec 14 21:28:00 x1 sendmail[64993]: nBEKS0Fm064993: from=root, size=241, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200912142028.nBEKS0Fm064993@XXX>, relay=root@localhost
Dec 14 21:28:00 x1 sendmail[64993]: nBEKS0Fm064993: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30241,
 relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
Dec 14 21:29:00 x1 sendmail[65000]: nBEKT09D065000: from=root, size=241, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200912142029.nBEKT09D065000@XXX>, relay=root@localhost
Dec 14 21:29:00 x1 sendmail[65000]: nBEKT09D065000: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30241,
 relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
```

I have sendmail disabled in the rc.conf:


```
# sendmail
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
```

The "top" commands shows no sendmail on the list.

Looks like server tries to send email to itself every minute - but why - is this something important ? Any help would be appreciated.

System FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 Amd64


----------



## johnblue (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you running a firewall that is blocking loopback?  If so, and it is PF put 'set skip on lo' in your pf.conf.  You really should not be blocking loopback.

The default configuration of FreeBSD has it emailing the results of housekeeping scripts that run daily to the root emailbox on the local machine.


----------



## mk (Dec 14, 2009)

i usually put just sendmail_submit_enable="YES" thus it's working as default mta for the system - mails from periodic etc, and it doesn't listen on anything else but localhost. do you have other mta?


----------



## hexabit (Dec 14, 2009)

@mk

in fact i have 2 servers - x1 - is a web server (apache,php,mysql,no sendmail,no mta at all), x2 - is a email server (dovecot,postfix, no sendmail), every email is going throught the x2. The problem is as I described earlier - only on x1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

If you leave the default settings for Sendmail intact (i.e. leave everything sendmail-related out of /etc/rc.conf) local system mail (talking to Sendmail on localhost) will at least be accepted and processed. You decide where it ends up, in a local mailbox or on a smarthost by tweaking /etc/mail/aliases or the /etc/mail/sendmail.mc file. Your system won't stop sending email, unless you rewrite all scripts and cronjobs on the system.


----------

